
Npm / Node.js surpassed 440k packages - submeta
http://www.modulecounts.com/
======
submeta
And it's currently growing 1350 packages a day on average. (And the growth-
rate increases on a monthly basis).

Apparently this does not say anything about the quality of the packages. But
one thing is for sure: There is a huge interest in everything Javascript these
days, server- or client-side

